# CIS 8v Fuel ONLY at Cold Start injector



## janb (Oct 24, 2000)

1986 GTI 8V

86PSI at Cold Start injector, fires, won't run (no fuel to rest of CIS distributor), not a drop 

Manually activating the flipper. not a drop of fuel

Help:banghead:


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

So little information, so much to test. There is no magic wand and there is also no OBD2 port too. 

What have you tested? What work book do you have? Do you know how the fuel system works? If not, it's worth investing the time needed to understand how it works.

There is also paying someone to tell you what is wrong if you do not have the tools/knowledge/skills to diagnose it.


----------



## janb (Oct 24, 2000)

Butcher said:


> So little information, so much to test. There is no magic wand and there is also no OBD2 port too.
> 
> What have you tested? What work book do you have? Do you know how the fuel system works? If not, it's worth investing the time needed to understand how it works.
> 
> There is also paying someone to tell you what is wrong if you do not have the tools/knowledge/skills to diagnose it.


No need / desire for OBDII as I have 38 VW's in the driveway that don't need OBD2. (all are diesel) but only ONE (dead) gasser. (This too will become a GTD on the next few yrs, but at the moment it needs to serve a bit more time as a gasser,)

Been following the Bentley A2 (thick gray book), but would prefer silver bullet / quick test, since I have the required pressure to the Fuel Distributor, And CIS is supposedly mostly Mechanical. I have swapped out the ECU and checked lines / hoses / connections.

It quit cold turkey one VERY cold day, (at start-up) but has had a 20 yr history of quirky cold running issues. (will stall / drop to idle usually when you shift to 2nd gear during first 10 minutes of running in the cold weather.

Not fun, but I do have a bulldozer handy (to crush it) of I get sick of working (?) (wondering) about this thing. It has a pretty cherry body and a very good running 8V and has served a good life (for $400 purchase 3 kids ago).

Need it to run long enough to get to shop. It will make a nice GTD in the end game, just not ready yet. 

Of my 50+ vehicles (at the moment), NONE have ever been to a fix-it shop, and this one will not break that record.
I do lots of engine, tranny, Diesel Fuel injection, & body rebuilding, but I do not normally dink with vehicles with spark plugs and ignition systems (and FI gasser style)

Just looking for guidance from someone willing to share WISDOM / experience (believe me, I share PLENTY of (free) diesel guidance on Vortex and elsewhere. But short on time / patience (haying season, so tractors and cash generating equip to keep running)


----------

